# CRKT "No Time Off"



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Pardon the blurry pictures, but I'm working today on the kitchen table--don't ask me why. After all, I just want you guys to see a knife I have owned for several years. In fact, I have *three* of these knives, and I wouldn't be without them.

First off, let me devolve the issue of "self defense." Let's put it this way, if you ever run into a knife collector who produces this CRKT "No Time Off" you are already in danger. Yes, it appears to be your garden variety folding knife, but every element of this folder is dually built for speed and strength. Somewhere along the line I put away all of the edged tools that appear in paperback novels and picked up a folder which probably does every job. Simply, I cannot imagine any job where this folder doesn't shine.

The folder has a very unusual "double lock" which might take some time to learn. To fold the blade after it is deployed, you turn the folder over (the spine) and push down and to the left. After a bit you'll be able to deploy and fold the tool in the dark. This folder seems to be "hand fitted" by some expert on every model since all three of mine turn as if buttered!

Of course, there is one drawback. That being, this folder is thick and surprisingly heavy-duty. Yes, that feeling will pass, as after a few days you'll be patting down your pants to find the folder! The weight simply pays for itself.

Contact your supplier and try this folder out for a ride. I trust mine, for anything...


View attachment 113700


View attachment 113700


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Closing.
Duplicate of CRKT, "No Time Off"


----------

